

Edward Snowden: The 45th President of the United States of America - nicolly
http://edward-snowden-45th-president-of-the-united-states.com

======
squozzer
Not quite. He has to be 35 to be eligible. If The Wiki is correct, that's in
2018. 46th maybe.

